# Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi...



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Silly girl! I just put the finishing touches on the kidding stall. All clean, deeply bedded in fresh straw. Fresh water (tiny little bucket), camera set up and working, clean towels, radiator for heat as needed. Heck...not bad for an old barn!

But, do you think Taylor will come in and be calm? NOT! Fussed and carried on...no acceptable friend welcome...so I let her back out. Where did she go, you ask? In the outdoor stall, still has some bedding, but not real clean. :GAAH: 

She has all the "symptoms" raised back, making a nest, huge udder, baby talking her tummy. Everything but discharge. I don't want to "slow her down" so I'll let her stay were she is for awhile. Keep in mind, I've never been with this doe at freshening. Had quads last year and lost one...so I really want to be with her this time. 

Wish us luck! And, if you'd "think pink" I'd sure appreciate it! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Is she still interested in grain? You could bribe/lead her in there with grain and put some in a pan for her there so she feels more at ease.

I am thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: pink for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Hope you get those :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Some does just won't have ANYTHING to do with a nice, clean warm stall for them and their babies...I have one like that and I have to allow her to labor with the herd and then as soon as she lays down I know I have just minutes to get her in that stall! Her last delivery was so dang fast that her twins must have literally fell out within seconds of each other. Hope Taylor gives you enough warning before she drops them :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

lol, so, I went out to check on her and we have discharge! It's just the rest of her mucus plug, but it's something. So, I made her go into the stall. She was OK with it this time. I've been watching her on the camera, she was having a contraction, the next time I looked, she's moved out of camera range. But, I can still hear her. So, I'll just relax and have some dinner. It's going to be awhile, I think. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

:clap: happy kidding...thinking pink... :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Oh Man! I must have jinxed myself! 4...count 'em...4 boys! Oh, but they are very pretty boys! Gold/white, black/white, mostly black, and a really pretty buckskin/white splash. It's probably too dark out there to get a good pic. But, I'll get one by morning.

Only two have eaten, two are a little slow. But, I'm not going to panic yet, lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

CONGRATULATIONS X 4 :shocked: Glad that all is good... and she did get down to business PDQ!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Holy goat, 4 boys??!! Goodness! Congrats just the same though, they sound so handsome


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

No wayyy, 4 boys! Thats incredible. Congratulations though!!!!
Post pics


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Congrats on the kids! 4 boys.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Congratulations on your babies. Glad it went well.
As I was reading your story I was reminded of our Shasta. Last year there was a terrible storm and we locked her in the barn all night; checking on her every two hours. When we got up in the morning we let her out and she immediately dropped a kid in the field. It was cold and windy and the baby got chilled so we had to get them back in the barn where she had two more.
Ironically, we are hoping for more boys this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Oh my.. 4 boys... :shocked: glad they are all fine and healthy ...but boys ...when you wanted girls...I am sorry about that...not fun.... :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Congrats!

It is actually better for them to kid outside, then you bring them in after they have kidded. Stalls usually have bacteria etc build up from previous years so if they kid down onto a clean patch - especially clean pasture if you have it available, it is healthier for them. I let mine kid down in a small pasture next to the stalls, then pick the kids up and mumma follows me into the stall.

Plus then you dont have to change the bedding cos it doesnt get all wet and yucky with birth goop


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Grats on the babies :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Thanks everybody! Well, right after the kids were born I got sick...2 days of feeling like a wet noodle. I'm still really weak. Maybe I should give myself some nutradrench! lol. Then yesterday, DH said "I don't feel so well, think I'll go lay down". He went to bed! OMG, he's never sick. So, I took his temp...101.2. So, spent yesterday nursing him.

Anyway here are some pics I promised of the boys...oh darn...photobucket acting up, I'll try to fix problems and try again later.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

sorry to hear you were sick and now your hubby. Take care and when you get the chance we will enjoy the photos.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...*

Sorry DI.... that you both fell ill... :hug: hope you both feel better soon...take your time and get better first...then... we would love to see the pics.... :hi5: :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

thank you for your well wishes, it was also our anniversary! We decided we'd celebrate another week. We've been married since 1999, so it's not so "critical" anymore, but, it's fun to be "still in love" at our age, lol.

So, I checked on Bambi yesterday...I didn't have a date on her or Taylor for some reason :doh: . But, I thought the other day that probably Angel would beat her. Nope, I checked her ligs, none, then I looked at her udder and it was twice the size it was yesterday! Back raised also. No discharge. So, I got Hubby, who is better thank you (hard to keep that man still very long). We switched Taylor to a new stall and cleaned the kidding stall (I like that one because the camera angle is good and the heater is good and the cat dismantled my camera in the other stall.) And then convinced Bambi to go inside. She settled down pretty fast so we went inside to eat dinner.

Just as I was taking my first bite...she screamed...scared the dogs (that was pretty funny)...so I hurried and grabbed towels and etc. and out to the barn. She already had one on the ground...I was working on him when she turned around to show me a half delivered kid...back feet first! Got him out...turned my head and there was another one sitting on the ground! She's always had trips so I'm cleaning kids and she yells and the monster was trying to get out! So got him out, and took a deep breath.

That was the fastest quad delivery ever! 20 minutes start to finish! Oh... :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: Spent another couple hours getting everybody dry and feeding. What a night. :thumbup:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Woohoo for Bambi! That's really fast for quads. Grats on the kids and good job to Bambi.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

That is a lot of boys! But at least you got a girl. I just wanted to say that last year when I had quad bucks the four of them were so rough on mama, all trying to eat at once, that when they were two weeks old she refused to feed them. She still loved them, but wouldn't let them eat. I had to force her on the milking stand to feed them and then also I supplemented them with a bottle a couple times a day. So keep an eye on them to make sure they keep getting fed. Maybe you have quads all the time and this is normal for you. It was the first time I had had them here. Good luck with all those babies.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Wow...they've had you jumping!!! Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Woe...what an ordeal...congrats..... :hi5: :thumb:

Happy Anniversary to both of you.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Oh my word! that was fast!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Yes, it was so fast, I was sitting there with 3 kids trying to clean faces and make sure everybody was breathing while Bambi took care of the first one. I can't imagine what would have happened if she had been there alone!? She would have been OK, but I'm sure the last little guy wouldn't have made it because he was a little slow getting started as it was.

This is the doe that had the transverse kid last year...I'm so happy that we didn't have a repeat of that! Thank you Lord!

You know last week I was sick and still got all my "chores" done...I said to DH "maybe this is getting to be more like work, maybe we should get out of the goat business"...but...I'm feeling better and it's getting fun again. What a difference a week makes. :hi5:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Oh, and thanks Jan for the "heads up" on the quad boys. I'll watch for that "rowdy" behavior. We have had a lot of quads, but, not all boys, before. I've had them raise 3 boys pretty well. But, you're right, I guess maybe I should get them used to a bottle. I had to feed 3 of the quints Izzy had that year. Pulled the girls immediately, and the tiny boy, but he wouldn't take the bottle...put him back with mom...two days later he took the bottle enthusiastically! lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Congrats on such healthy kids! And for a quad delivery to be so fast and easy without having to go kid fishing is a true God send.....amazing how babies can make things "all better" when you start to feel over whelmed, glad to hear that you feel better.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Congratulations on your doeling...and her 3 brothers. Fast and healthy..just the way we like it! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

Congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*

WOOOOAH MAMA!!! 4 kids in 20 minutes??? I was just picturing it all in my mind, looking here, and there and over there, and at her and seeing kids everywhere LOL Congrats!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Taylor won't come into the kidding stall...And now Bambi*



> es, it was so fast, I was sitting there with 3 kids trying to clean faces and make sure everybody was breathing while Bambi took care of the first one. I can't imagine what would have happened if she had been there alone!? She would have been OK, but I'm sure the last little guy wouldn't have made it because he was a little slow getting started as it was.
> 
> This is the doe that had the transverse kid last year...I'm so happy that we didn't have a repeat of that! Thank you Lord!
> 
> You know last week I was sick and still got all my "chores" done...I said to DH "maybe this is getting to be more like work, maybe we should get out of the goat business"...but...I'm feeling better and it's getting fun again. What a difference a week makes. :hi5:


 :thumb: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------

